# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  چندتا سوال در مورد ترمیم معدل !

## Röntgen

سلام دوستان 
امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه!
یه چندتا سوال ذهن منو برای ترمیم معدل در دی ماه مشغول کرده!
من قصد دارم همه درس های سال سومو  دی ماه ترمیم کنم به نظرتون اشکالی نداره؟(از نظر سنگینی و لطمه زدن به دروس پیش!)
در ضمن آیا ممکنه که امتحان های  ترمیم معدل با امتحان های دی ماه پیش تداخل داشته باشند؟ 
اگه داشته باشه اونوقت باید چیکار کرد؟؟
در ضمن دی ترمیم کنم یا خرداد؟
اگر نمره ی جدیدمون کمتر از قبلی باشه کدوم رو حساب می کنند؟
مرسی.

----------


## WickedSick

سلام.
بنظر من همه نه.فقط اگه همه رو کم گرفتین واقعا و مطمعنین میتونین 20 شین با ترمیم!
چون پیش خودش خیلی چیزا داره!درساش واقعا سنگینن.
ضمنن شاید تداخل داشته باشن(البته بعید میدونم ازونجایی که پیش خودش چیزا خاص خودشو داره)
ترمیم خرداد که ثبت نامش تموم!مگه بری دی
و در نهایت نمره بالاتر رو حساب میکنن.
اگه پایینتر هم بگیری همون قبلی رو حساب میکنن.
ضرر نداره کلا!
موفق باشی.

----------


## Röntgen

> سلام.
> بنظر من همه نه.فقط اگه همه رو کم گرفتین واقعا و مطمعنین میتونین 20 شین با ترمیم!
> چون پیش خودش خیلی چیزا داره!درساش واقعا سنگینن.
> ضمنن شاید تداخل داشته باشن(البته بعید میدونم ازونجایی که پیش خودش چیزا خاص خودشو داره)
> ترمیم خرداد که ثبت نامش تموم!مگه بری دی
> و در نهایت نمره بالاتر رو حساب میکنن.
> اگه پایینتر هم بگیری همون قبلی رو حساب میکنن.
> ضرر نداره کلا!
> موفق باشی.


متاسفانه تحت شرایط خیلی بدی بودم و همه رو خراب کردم
من چون کنکوری 96 هستم منظورم خرداد 96 بود!
مرسی بابت پاسختون.

----------


## Alireza23

> متاسفانه تحت شرایط خیلی بدی بودم و همه رو خراب کردم
> من چون کنکوری 96 هستم منظورم خرداد 96 بود!
> مرسی بابت پاسختون.


چرا میخوای ترمیم کنی!اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه اصلا نیازی به ترمیم نداری

----------


## Röntgen

> چرا میخوای ترمیم کنی!اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه اصلا نیازی به ترمیم نداری


اگر مثبت باشه فقط شیمی و حسابان و فیزیک ترمیم میکنم در غیر این صورت همشو
ولی من شنیده بودم که تاثیر صد در صد قطعیه!
یعنی الان هیچی مشخص نیست؟

----------


## mpaarshin

از کجا شنیدی صد در صد قطعیه؟

----------


## Alireza23

> اگر مثبت باشه فقط شیمی و حسابان و فیزیک ترمیم میکنم در غیر این صورت همشو
> ولی من شنیده بودم که تاثیر صد در صد قطعیه!
> یعنی الان هیچی مشخص نیست؟


اگه مثبت باشه چرا ترمیم کنی خب؟حالت خوبه؟اون وقت رو بذار واسه کنکور
اگه مثبت باشه تو کنکورت رو خوب بدی اصلا معدل واست حساب نمیشه
مثبت فقط معدل 20 حساب میشه تازه اونم واسه زیر 2000 ارزش نداره دیگه چون تراز رتبه زیر2000 خیلی بالاست

----------


## Alireza23

> اگر مثبت باشه فقط شیمی و حسابان و فیزیک ترمیم میکنم در غیر این صورت همشو
> ولی من شنیده بودم که تاثیر صد در صد قطعیه!
> یعنی الان هیچی مشخص نیست؟


احتمالش کمه قطعی بشه

----------


## Ali77

دوستان برای رتبه زیر 500 کشوری ترمیم لازمه در صورت مثبت شدن سوابق؟

----------


## Alireza23

> دوستان برای رتبه زیر 500 کشوری ترمیم لازمه در صورت مثبت شدن سوابق؟


اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه معدل 20 هم واسه زیر 500 به درد نمیخوره چون تراز رتبه زیر 500 خیلی زیاده و با 25 درصد تاثیر معدل هیچی نمیشه
یه سر بزن نشر دیافت قسمت تخمین تراز

----------


## amirhosseinR

من امسال رفتم ترمیم همه در سا جز سه تا...
من بودم و امتحانات ترمیم و امتحانات پیش و آزمونای جامع...
خلاصه این شد که به مدت 14 روز پشت سر هم هر روز امتحان داشتم......بماند که یه روزشو دوتا امتحان داشتم......تو این مدت حموم نتوستم برم :Yahoo (4): .........تا 10 که سر امتحان بودم و واسه امتحان بعدی تا 11 میخوندم.....کلا انگار13 ساعت وقت داشتم...دوست عزیز کار هر کسی نیست خیلی فشار میاد....شیمی 19/5 رو رفتم دوباره همون شدم......
نزدیک خرداد اوج جمع بندیه و تازه نهایی پیش هم هس....اصن موقع ترمیم نیس...دی بری یا شهریور بهتره...

----------


## amirhosseinR

> دوستان برای رتبه زیر 500 کشوری ترمیم لازمه در صورت مثبت شدن سوابق؟


ببین تراز معدل 20 10750 هست
این تراز معادل 1000 کشوریه و 400 منطقه یک تقریبا
یعنی برای رتبه های بهتر از این و حتی حدود این حتی معدل 20 نیز تاثیری ندارد
حالا اگه تاثیر قطعی باشه حتی معدل 20 نیز تراز رتبه های زیر 1000 رو میکشه پایین...منتها مال معدل 19 رو بشتر میکشه پایین

----------


## Ali77

> اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه معدل 20 هم واسه زیر 500 به درد نمیخوره چون تراز رتبه زیر 500 خیلی زیاده و با 25 درصد تاثیر معدل هیچی نمیشه
> یه سر بزن نشر دیافت قسمت تخمین تراز


پس در این صورت فقط اگر تاثیر قطعی بشه و یا مثبت بشه 35 درصد نیاز به ترمیمه.درست میگم؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> پس در این صورت فقط اگر تاثیر قطعی بشه و یا مثبت بشه 35 درصد نیاز به ترمیمه.درست میگم؟


کی همچین حرفی زده ؟ کاملا واضحه که همچین چیزی کذبه . 
چه تاثیر مثبت باشه چه قطعی نتیجه بستگی به تراز کنکور خواهد داشت ...
اگه میخواید بدونید معدلتون مناسبه یا نه به رتبه ای که هدفتون هست بهش برسید و به معدل کسایی که اون رتبه رو داشتن نگاه کنید ....

----------


## Hossein.A

من نمیفهمم چرت بعضیاتون کلا تاثیر معدل رو‌ چپه متوجه شدین.

اقا تاثیر‌ مثبت منفی هرچی باشه تاثیر معدل مهمه.

فرقش اینکه با تاثیر قطعی اگه نمره پایین باشه از ترازتون کم میشه.
اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه تراز سراسریتون دست نمیخوره.

حالا شما ۲ نفر رو در نظر بگیرین.
یکی معدل بالا ، یکی معدل پایین...

اونی که نمراتش بالاست ، تراز نمرش با تراز کنکورش جمع میشه.
اونی که نمرش‌ پایینه ، فقط ۷۵ درصده سراسریش حسابه.

حالا که این وسط برندست ؟

----------


## Alireza23

> کی همچین حرفی زده ؟ کاملا واضحه که همچین چیزی کذبه . 
> چه تاثیر مثبت باشه چه قطعی نتیجه بستگی به تراز کنکور خواهد داشت ...
> اگه میخواید بدونید معدلتون مناسبه یا نه به رتبه ای که هدفتون هست بهش برسید و به معدل کسایی که اون رتبه رو داشتن نگاه کنید ....


کاملا درست میگید.ولی اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه به نظرت معدلتم پایین باشه بری ترمیم بهتره یا کنکور خوب بخونی؟معلومه ک کنکور
اگه هم نه تاثیر قطعی شد خب دی ترمیم

----------


## Dayi javad

ترمیم شهریور هم خوب هم بد !
خوب اینه که دیگ شهریور امتحان بدی از شرش خلاص میشی ! بدیش اینه ک ممکن خراب کنی یا تاثیر مثبت بشه ک وقت از دست میدی

----------


## mpaarshin

دلیلی نداره تاثیر قطعی شه هیچ دلیلی
ولی باید احتیاط کرد شهریور خیلی بهتره واسه ترمیم چون تو دی به شدت وقت میگیره و از کنکور میمونین اما خود دانی

----------


## aval

> چرا میخوای ترمیم کنی!اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه اصلا نیازی به ترمیم نداری


ینی معدلت 9 هم باشه تاثیر نداره؟

----------


## Alireza23

> ینی معدلت 9 هم باشه تاثیر نداره؟


معدل 9 خب اصلا دیپلم نگرفته.ولی منظور من اینه ک وقتی تاثیر مثبت باشه اصلا نیازی به معدل نیست چون کنکورت ک خوب باشه معدل حساب نمیشه ولی یکی میبینی معدل بالاس ولی کنکور رو خراب میکنه ک تا حدودی میکشش بالا
تو تاثیر مثبت واسه رتبه زیر 2000 اصلا معدل معنی نداره چون تراز بالا هستش و معدل به او تراز نمیرسه.پس هیچ چیز جای یک کنکور خوب رو نمیگیره
اینارو همه واسه تاثیر مثبت گفتم اگه تاثیر قطعی شد دی باید رفت ترمیم

----------


## Alireza23

> ینی معدلت 9 هم باشه تاثیر نداره؟


معدل 9 خب اصلا دیپلم نگرفته.ولی منظور من اینه ک وقتی تاثیر مثبت باشه اصلا نیازی به معدل نیست چون کنکورت ک خوب باشه معدل حساب نمیشه ولی یکی میبینی معدل بالاس ولی کنکور رو خراب میکنه ک تا حدودی میکشش بالا
تو تاثیر مثبت واسه رتبه زیر 2000 اصلا معدل معنی نداره چون تراز بالا هستش و معدل به او تراز نمیرسه.پس هیچ چیز جای یک کنکور خوب رو نمیگیره
اینارو همه واسه تاثیر مثبت گفتم اگه تاثیر قطعی شد دی باید رفت ترمیم

----------


## aval

*ممنون*

----------

